# Wii System Update warning



## shaunj66 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Wii System Update warning*
Trucha exploit possibly patched


It has been reported that a new Wii System Update is available that combats the current Trucha exploit, rendering modified games unplayable. For this reason *we currently recommend you NOT UPDATE your Wii* if prompted.

This is not yet confirmed reliably so stay tuned for more information, or join in the discussion in the following thread.




Discussion Thread: "Another Wii Update"



Original Source: Wiibrew.org


----------



## JPH (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for this, man.

Was planning on updating and playing my Wii later tonight.

That sucks


----------



## Shuny (Mar 22, 2008)

We need a custom firmware now.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 22, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> We need a custom firmware now.



Real bad.


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 22, 2008)

It hasn't been confirmed yet.

Theres always hope.

edit: or has it been confirmed?

How does wiibrew know for sure?


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

Just warned the Son, He's playing Trucha'd brawl right now on our PAL Wii.
Might turn off the Wii's net connection for a while just to be safe.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 23, 2008)

bushing said:
			
		

> Okay, how about this:  fixing the signing bug requires two files to be changed in an update.  They released one of the two files.
> wiibrew(Note this is NOT the update from a couple of days ago that was related to Wiiware. That one is confirmed as `safe`.)



Glad I updated between the Wiiware update and this one. I'm in the "just right" zone, right before dangerous update, right after good update. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Update as early as possible, I always say.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I get Wiiware and Trucha.


----------



## TaMs (Mar 23, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> bushing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was like "i'll apply that latest update on my wii later today, just in case" and now i see these threads about new update which kills everything. Really fun.


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> bushing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that's exactly what i was thinking. I updated because I expected nintendo to fix the bugs in a later update


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 23, 2008)

but what about when the next update comes...
I have the between updates firmware atm but... what about when we need a new update.


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> but what about when the next update comes...
> I have the between updates firmware atm but... what about when we need a new update.



use freeloader to skip the update


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 23, 2008)

freeloader doesnt work nemore i hreard


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> freeloader doesnt work nemore i hreard



the new wii freeloader still works atm.
so don't install any online updates and when a disc contains an update, use freeloader to skip it.
that should work while we wait for custom firmwares


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 23, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> ItsMetaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just heard it uses the same glitch as the hax we do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats why
still waiting for my freelaoder to arrive, howl ong does it take if ordered from datel?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm on 3.2E, plus I had both updates that didn't change the version number, and the update from US Brawl ... I'm on a PAL machine ... and my Freeloader still works fine.


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 23, 2008)

Wait...
So you're saying you have the new update?
And the freeloader still works?


----------



## Maktub (Mar 23, 2008)

Is that "rendering your hax unplayable" a real screen?
Hax... wtf


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 23, 2008)

Of course not...

Seriously... Nintendo aren't that stupid, people would see it and pull the plug.


----------



## Minox (Mar 23, 2008)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Is that "rendering your hax unplayable" a real screen?
> Hax... wtf


What do you think?


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 23, 2008)

Does Twilight Hack work?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> Wait...
> So you're saying you have the new update?
> And the freeloader still works?



Yes


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Does Twilight Hack work?


Every thing still works.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Twilight Hack is the Wii scene's last hope. All we can do now is just hope that the Twilight Exploit can work its magic like Lumines and GTA: LCS exploits did on the PSP. This way, can find ways to open new paths. Now is the time to band together as a united scene and find a way to get a custom firmware on the Wii!!!


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Jackreyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about Trucha Patched isos?


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 23, 2008)

what about for us who haven't gotten the wiiware shop channel or the new update? Do i need to click update twice or do i get screwed over at the click of a button?


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> what about for us who haven't gotten the wiiware shop channel or the new update? Do i need to click update twice or do i get screwed over at the click of a button?



you would probably get the newest firmware, so that's with this new supposed fix.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, go to #wiidev to see more developments, just don't ask questions or bushing will ban you.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 23, 2008)

If only the Wii had a Team M33 or Dark-Alex type of person. Is it that hard to break Wii security and encryption? The PSP was a snap for the Dark-Alex guy. And the PSP-scene has grown ever since then.


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Hey, go to #wiidev to see more developments, just don't ask questions or bushing will ban you.



which irc server?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 23, 2008)

New development!
http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37

The new update contains IOS37. Which likely contains a fix for Trucha.

Thankfully, the current Wii System Menu uses IOS30.

If a new Wii System Menu update uses IOS37, the people with it are screwed.

IOS37 likely does not fix the Twilight Hack. But it does fix Trucha exploit.



			
				kedest said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


efnet


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> New development!
> http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37
> 
> The new update contains IOS37. Which likely contains a fix for Trucha.
> ...



k thx


----------



## st40611 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm, the update was out yesterday, you say? Funny, because I did one update on Thursday, and another update yesterday (which left me WTF, since I thought there was only one update.) and my Trucha-signed Bleach Wii and SSBB both still work perfectly fine.

How do we check which version of the firmware we have?


----------



## HopOnRocks (Mar 23, 2008)

So does this new update change the firmware number, like 3.3 perhaps? Or does everything stay the same and they just released a patch that disables Trucha stuff.
See I'm still at firmware 3.1 and I don't have the WiiWare update so am I screwed for WiiWare? I'd hate to lose out on that, because I was really looking forward to some things coming out.

Also, that image looks incredibly fake to me, so has appeared to anyone else yet?



			
				st40611 said:
			
		

> How do we check which version of the firmware we have?


Click on the "Wii" icon on the bottom left of the screen. You will now be into the save data and options menu. Click on options on the right I believe and it should say your firmware number in the top right hand side of the screen.


----------



## st40611 (Mar 23, 2008)

No, I meant, how do we check if we have the WiiWare one, or the one released yesterday? Mine says 3.2 and I doubt the new one will change it to 3.3.


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> The Twilight Hack is the Wii scene's last hope. All we can do now is just hope that the Twilight Exploit can work its magic like Lumines and GTA: LCS exploits did on the PSP. This way, can find ways to open new paths. Now is the time to band together as a united scene and find a way to get a custom firmware on the Wii!!!Oh the Humanity!!! Our last hope! it's all so dramatic.
> Where do we sign up to join the fight against non-custom firmwares brother?
> As long as the Wii scene continues to follow the PSP scene (as of course it has..) we should all survive though.
> Thank god for people like you showing a clear way through these deeply disturbing times.
> ...


Are you are referring to the image of the update screen with the word "hax" in it. Cause that's legit straight from Nintendo for sure!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





**edited real (for sure) end of sarcasm**


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 23, 2008)

My photoshop skills are apparently better than I thought


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> My photoshop skills are apparently better than I thought


I won't comment on the quality (others have by their own ignorance) but you sure did whip that up pretty quick. Nice work.
Quick suggestion though, next time maybe the little black cat from the photo channel could be saying "I'm in ur wii rendurrin yur hax unplayable".


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

i knew nintendo would do something like this, you see it's not always good to update to the latest firmware so promptly. and people wanted the Wii scene to start modifying the isos by default.

oh and we are going to be in deep sheep when mario kart Wii is released, that will guarantee to have the latest firmware update...


----------



## Tanas (Mar 23, 2008)

I just updated my firmware 5 minutes ago and all my Trucha exploit games still work plus Freeloader.


----------



## ppkhoa (Mar 23, 2008)

Guys ! I've just updated my Wii ! It's still 3.2J, and I can still play trucha signed game ! It's still normal, nothing changed much ...


----------



## Tanas (Mar 23, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I just updated my firmware 5 minutes ago and all my Trucha exploit games still work plus Freeloader.



It appears to be just scaremongering...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

The rumor was proved to be false ... but, the irony is, if it had been true, people would have said it was false ... such is the nature on the internet.

No matter what, some people always will feel the need to spread the contrary to any given statement.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow this is completely false. I have a gh3 game with custom songs and that deca sporta game made english by trucha and they run just fine.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nintendo would do something like this if they had the chance since they don't take the things people actually want seriously, such as online etc.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 23, 2008)

i'm glad it's false, i guess trolls love attention no matter where they are...


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

ppkhoa said:
			
		

> Guys ! I've just updated my Wii ! It's still 3.2J, and I can still play trucha signed game ! It's still normal, nothing changed much ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that if you guys are of the opinion that this update has done nothing to your Wii consoles you need to read up on it a bit more.
It wasn't said (by anyone with an understanding of the updates workings) that this update will stop Trucha signed games or other similar exploits (Wii Homebrew channel, freeloader) from working.

Perhaps read the thread (and maybe this one) in it's entirety and look at some of the available information (like wiibrew.org) to educate yourselves on what this is. This page seems to have the best info on the update available.

Bottom line is that the news on the front page is not a rumour or scaremongering. If you wan't to update to this and then later update system firmware it looks like your Trucha troubles may just be beginning.

Will any of this matter by the time the next system update comes out..? I don't know but the facts about what is happening now seem pretty clear.
The Wii coders out there may well find a way around all this before it is ever a problem. For the moment though I won't take the unnecessary update.

**edited to include link to other thread**


----------



## Nudua (Mar 23, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i'm glad it's false, i guess trolls love attention no matter where they are...


Indeed, ordered freeloader + US brawl yesterday would have been a pain if it didnt work..


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 23, 2008)

shtonkalot is right
With the next menu update, we're screwed (well you, i haven't updated yet)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 23, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> ppkhoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. Everyone should read the wiibrew page. This update has the files needed to fix the trucha signer exploit. They just have not been activated yet. Read the link shtonkalot posted 
http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37
say goodbye to trucha signed discs soon


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

From #wiidev about 5 Mins ago:

 Can't you just read the wiki and not listen to "other people".
 esp considering the only reason anyone knows about it is because I discovered it and marcan confirmed it, and then I wrote the wiki page

That was referring to the news about the update and the wiibrew wiki (http://wiibrew.org) where the info has been posted.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> ppkhoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, I'm not sweating it, as my Wii is not modded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I buy imports, and run them with Freeloader ... all my Wii, PS3 & 360 games are legit ... I only play copies on my PS2, PSP, DS & PC.

I don't have a problem with piracy, obviously, but I bet the industry laughs it's ass off when pirates run around like headless chickens over every fix, patch, and/or rumor thereof.

You are doing something you should not be doing, and if the day comes when you cannot do it anymore, then it's a case of 'oh well, c'est la guerre ... we had a good run while it lasted.'

I've been playing pirate games for 25 years, and if they finally figure out how to nail the lid shot on all of that, I can't complain ... I got more than my share out of them lol

Look at the PS3 ... how many people around the world are playing copied PS3 games? Not too many, I betcha ... the nets close in quicker and quicker ... they will never stop all of it, but they are hellbent on stopping as much as they can.

I am not saying stop pirating ... far from it ... besides which, it would be more than hypocritical of me ... keep pirating, but be ready for when it gets harder and harder, and don't complain when they shut different tricks, hacks, mods & exploits, as you've have had some things for free from them, and at the end of the day, they are protecting their dough ... none of you can tell me that you wouldn't go at it tooth and claw to protect your loot, too.


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> See, I'm not sweating it, as my Wii is not modded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If that is directed at me (you quoted me in this reply) then I don't quite get it. I'm the one trying to get people to stop complaining and look at the facts. If my Wii gets disabled because Nintendo detects the modifications I make, I'll just buy another.


----------



## Bloodlust (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, and nintendo can eat my ass...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're missing my point ... my point is, that right now, my Freeloader still works, and that when it stops working, due to an update, I am quite prepared to accept that fact.

You talk as though I do not understand, simply because I do not have your reaction to the situation ... I more than understand, and I am more than aware of how things like this could affect me down the line.


----------



## Bloodlust (Mar 23, 2008)

We can still hope by then that some genius can come up with another signer like trucha that will work with all the currently trucha-signed games. I am prepared to re-patch all the games and burn them again. HAHA!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> We can still hope by then that some genius can come up with another signer like trucha that will work with all the currently trucha-signed games. I am prepared to re-patch all the games and burn them again. HAHA!



See, that's the spirit ... why cry, when you can simply keep trying?


----------



## Bloodlust (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are the man after my own.. we need more supporters like you instead of all the righteous dipshits around spending their time pouring cold water.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily I still have a copy of an unsigned deca around, looks like at his point of time I'll have to prepare for the worst.


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn Nintendo... We'll fight them for freedom !!


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> You're missing my point ... my point is, that right now, my Freeloader still works, and that when it stops working, due to an update, I am quite prepared to accept that fact.
> 
> You talk as though I do not understand, simply because I do not have your reaction to the situation ... I more than understand, and I am more than aware of how things like this could affect me down the line. No I write (talking in text is hard) as though you don't understand as that is what appeared to be the case.QUOTE(thebobevil @ Mar 23 2008, 02:24 PM) You are doing something you should not be doing, and if the day comes when you cannot do it anymore, then it's a case of 'oh well, c'est la guerre ... we had a good run while it lasted.'


Yes that is true, I never suggested I wasn't "doing something you should not be doing". By writing that though it appears to me you are suggesting that you are not. I may be wrong but that is how I read it. Whether it is something that should or shouldn't be done is personal opinion and for me has nothing to do with my "reaction to the situation". It's all about the information for me, people seem to be getting the wrong idea here and I'm trying to point out some things that are known and are not.
You "more than understand" and "am more than aware of how things like this could affect me down the line". Well that's great. Can't help but wonder what more there could be to it though...

I'm glad you can accept consequences of your actions, so can I. If you have a different opinion than me on that I fail to see how you came to that conclusion.
I'm not sure what my "reaction to the situation" is supposed to be / mean but as this is getting off topic you may want to PM me if you feel the need to let me know what I'm doing.
My impression as to what I'm trying to do is help people look at the facts of this update and not go making hard opinions on unknown aspects of it.


----------



## nephdj (Mar 23, 2008)

Can someone explain the link between IOS37 and freeloader? I was under the impression freeloader had nothing to do with trucha-Signed

Im hoping someone could screenshot as proof to these theroys


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

nephdj said:
			
		

> Can someone explain the link between IOS37 and freeloader? I was under the impression freeloader had nothing to do with trucha-Signed
> 
> Im hoping someone could screenshot as proof to these theroys


I cannot unfortunately tell you much as it is beyond my understanding. Bushing, who is (IMHO) the most knowledgeable Wii homebrew developer has stated that the freeloader and Trucha signer are working in the same fashion, using a bug in the (or absence of a) signature-checking function.
They are able to operate for the same reason and that is what is fixed in the latest update. When this update is enabled / used by the new system menu (another update) nothing that functions in that way should be able to run.

The proof will be (as they say) in the pudding. I'm staying away from the desert tray just yet.

I think only some Wii homebrew developers would be able to get a screenshot or similar evidence for you. Even then it may take some in depth understanding of the Wii system to be able to make sense of it.
If you really want to chase it up maybe go on #Wiidev and ask there.


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

So basically this current update is ok to use. It has the files that are needed to block Trucha but they wont be activated until the next menu update. So we really just have to stay away from the next menu update??


----------



## supervillain (Mar 23, 2008)

does the freeloader let me play burned games on an unmodified wii?


----------



## mb01 (Mar 23, 2008)

No. It lets you plays import games on any wii. NOT backups though. Only modded Wiis can play backups with the freeloader.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2008)

You are so..... The rumor is true (and in fact is not a rumor) it's just that you don't seem to understand how this works.
The wii uses multiple firmwares and load them on-demand when running a program, this way a programe expecting an early firmware will run on an early firmware. The menu itself is a program loaded, and it's him who is responsible for calling the faulty signature checker in the firmware.
Nintendo has released a new firmware with the bug corrected, and so any program running on this firmware will use the proper signature checker and therefore will stop trucha signer from working.
The only thing Nintendo has to do now is to release a new menu requiring the latest firmware.
So, yes we're screwed.

EDIT : about freeloader, the only way you can produce a wii disc is either using a valid dev kit from nintendo with a proper 128bit AES encryption key OR use the exploit of trucha signer. We all know there's little chance datel is using a devkit, because if they were then the freeloader would have been released earlier. So the freeloader is basically a trucha signed disc with their binary : it will stop working as soon as the exploit is fixed, that is to say starting from now.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally i think datel are smarter then a lot give them credit for, maybe im wrong, but it seems they know what they are doing - you cant even dump the freeloader discs.


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 23, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> Personally i think datel are smarter then a lot give them credit for, maybe im wrong, but it seems they know what they are doing - you cant even dump the freeloader discs.


This thread wants a word with you.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78314


----------



## xboxinoz (Mar 23, 2008)

I had a feeling there would be something good on the Wii Hacking scene this Easter... just thought there would be some breakthru annouced.... unfortunately it seems the news is a firing shot from big N themselves. Hmmm... sounds bad but lets have faith in the hackers who never seem to fail to surprise. And if indeed Nintendo is about to stop our fun and games I guess I'll stick at my old 3.1E firmware for now and enjoy everything I already have, many of which I've never had time to finish.

Hope Mario Kart will be playable on 3.1... after that there was nothing much on the horizon I wanted anyway!


----------



## Maktub (Mar 23, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, sir, are a lil' bit of a prick.
If Nintendo made an update just to block the last efforts on the Wii scene, then I don't see why wouldn't they try to mock up as well.
Is it not logical to think that way after we read they have possibly released an update just to do that, and there's a square with text on it telling "OH HAI IMA BLOCKIN' YOUR GAMEZ"? I don't know, normally those screens are extracted from actual images.
Next time take your sarcasm hilariousness to House where they may pay your for it.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 23, 2008)

GexX2 said:
			
		

> stev418 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, but that isn't a dumped version - the cracked version has just had some files inserted (apploader) from the freeloader into another image and then been re-signed using tracha-signer. A retail freeloader cant be dumped (at this stage)

My point being, with the sort of experience/technology that datel have do you really think they would make use of a 'bug' in the wii signing verification process? Especially since the fact that the ones who found the bug have from the start clearly made known how easy this bug would be to fix by nintendo? Well its possible, but doesn't make good business sense or plain sense at all.


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Mar 23, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> GexX2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what is the freeloader iso that is floating around usenet and torrent sites?


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 23, 2008)

MiloFoxburr said:
			
		

> stev418 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A hacked version of the freeloader. Srsly, it's not the retail one.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 23, 2008)

"the cracked version has just had some files inserted (apploader) from the freeloader into another image and then been re-signed using trucha-signer. A retail freeloader cant be dumped (at this stage)"

im so smart


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Mar 23, 2008)

i need to get zelda before its too late!


----------



## need4speed (Mar 23, 2008)

Devil_Spawn said:
			
		

> i need to get zelda before its too late!



Its a good job that I got the Zelda game for my wii and I hope they can fully open homebrew soon using the Zelda hack.


----------



## jincongz (Mar 23, 2008)

Let's just get a Wii to Dark_Alex. Maybe that'll do the trick!


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not sure which update I installed, the one with the wiiware update or this trucha fix. Is there any way to check that?


----------



## DarkCamui (Mar 23, 2008)

jincongz said:
			
		

> Let's just get a Wii to Dark_Alex. Maybe that'll do the trick!



Would rather see him working on the PS3.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 23, 2008)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> jincongz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. It would be fun to have a well known psp hacker and firmware creator work on the Wii. But most likely, if he had the choice and other necesities, he'd probably go for the ps3 or 360. lol


----------



## hanndn (Mar 23, 2008)

Our Dark_Alexs are bushing, segher and tmbinc!


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 23, 2008)

Agreed. PS3 has so far proven much tougher. But also contains greater potential.

Sony's existing framework combined with a solid hack could in theory have legendary results.

- Being able to run backups and homebrew in PS1, PS2, or PS3 mode.
- Region-free playback of PS1 and PS2 games, along with DVD and Blu-Ray movies.
- Full hardware access in Linux. Making it effectively a complete PC then.
- Disable HDCP for HDMI connections.


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 23, 2008)

This isn't a PS3 Firmware thread, keep it on track.


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 23, 2008)

So what happens to those who bought a freeloader? No more Smash?


----------



## Relys (Mar 23, 2008)

Crap, I sent my Wii in for repairs.

I hope it don't get screwed.


----------



## AlexFili (Mar 23, 2008)

Pwned. This is the reason I didn't hack my Wii. Don't you guys remember what happened to people who hacked Xbox and went online with it? They got their account banned!

Hackers are probably working on a solution anyway, in about an hour or whatever they'll make a new version. I feel sorry for the suckers who bought that Wii Freeloader. It's going to be useless pretty soon as well.


----------



## PlooBloo (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow, I almost updated my Wii before and decided against it. @[email protected] Good thing I didn't. >_


----------



## kedest (Mar 23, 2008)

AlexFili said:
			
		

> Pwned. This is the reason I didn't hack my Wii. Don't you guys remember what happened to people who hacked Xbox and went online with it? They got their account banned!



Well that's not a problem for wii. The online system sucks, so it's not a big loss.


----------



## TinyTine (Mar 23, 2008)

IOS37 - WiiBrew said:
			
		

> Happy april fools, guys



It is written at the end of this webpage : http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 23, 2008)

No, it isn't.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 23, 2008)

if I understand, when a game come with a firmware update, it includes all the firmware IOS.
then, for people who didn't update to a WiiWare firmware, we could use Trucha signer or WUM to modify a game with IOS37 and remove it to update up to a WiiWare compatible firmware (IOS36 ?).

does the first update from 20 march is IOS36 ? or an old 37 ?


Edit :
of course, it's just temporary until a game or WiiWare will need the IOS37 to run.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2008)

you could just buy the game legally....


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 23, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> you could just buy the game legally....


That has nothing to do with any of this. Trucha signer is for homebrew, not piracy.


----------



## Drkirby (Mar 24, 2008)

My Backups still work fine for me in case anyone cares. Using a YAOSM 2.0 and have the latest firmware (Screw free games, I want me Dr. Mario + Wifi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 24, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How in any way has the Trucha signer benefitted the homebrew community?

If you're going to reel off the various app's (video mode changer / ISO modification) that have spawned from it, thats still aiding piracy more than anything else, only the Freeloader has put a legit 'spin' on it's use so far.


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 24, 2008)

Enabling cut gore from certain games giving us our right our freedom back
Language patching
Lots of other lil bits and bobs out there but id say its an even mix between piracy and a honest use of the tool.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 24, 2008)

It seems like I've gotten two DREs with GC games since this update, and my Wii isn't even modded. Nor do I own a Freeloader that's currently Wii-compatible.


----------



## dydy (Mar 24, 2008)

TinyTine said:
			
		

> IOS37 - WiiBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i


----------



## Bloodlust (Mar 24, 2008)

So all this hype was an early April Fool's day joke after all?


----------



## need4speed (Mar 24, 2008)

So all this was just a april fools joke? And I believe It was true  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They got me there.


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd be weary about the April Fool's joke, since it was last edited with that message by an unverified IP address...It could be someone trying to be malicious.  I'd give it another day or so to see if this is the case...

Besides, it's a bit early for April Fools!


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 24, 2008)

Vandalism has been reverted.


----------



## Selxis (Mar 24, 2008)

I play trucha brawl, and it works fine. I've updated everything to the latest patch. Has been playing Brawl for a while now.


----------



## Bloodlust (Mar 24, 2008)

Now the comment about the April Fool's joke has been deleted. WTF...


----------



## baosen (Mar 24, 2008)

It seems that the IOS30 firmware we are in now will be the new golden PSP 1.5 firmware


----------



## xJonny (Mar 24, 2008)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Now the comment about the April Fool's joke has been deleted. WTF...



Most likely some vandal, and was removed.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 24, 2008)

Why are people in a rush to update something that doesn't change anything?


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 24, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> How in any way has the Trucha signer benefitted the homebrew community?



Selfbooting Twilight hack.
Homebrew Channel Posibilities.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 24, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> Why are people in a rush to update something that doesn't change anything?



exactly, i don't get it either, the update don't even do anything new.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> Why are people in a rush to update something that doesn't change anything?


Some people just like having the latest things.


----------



## dydy (Mar 24, 2008)

в твой умалчивавшийся cul в тебя положит wii и в твой рот ты будет пьянствовать nintendo


----------



## screwed (Mar 25, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I updated cause I couldnt get into the Wii shopping channel.
so it did that


----------



## spyke (Mar 26, 2008)

wondering if someone can help me:
- i have 3.2 firmware and i want to update my wii so i have access to wiiware titles but i dont want to get that newer firmware update which could block trucha and freeloader. is there a certain way where i can download the firmware update before the block?


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm on 3.1E with OpenWii Chip ( i think someone else fitted), do we have a definitive answer on this update?  

It looks like I missed the WiiWare update as in hospital what c*_p luck.


----------

